# Cervelo Documentary



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Have you guys watched the 8 minute first installment Cervelo documentary? It looks like its going to be a great series, no race footage all behind the scene stuff about the Cervelo team. They discovered one of their staff in the workshop also made documentaries ...
http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

2nd Cervelo TestTeam Documentary
In this one the team takes us to the wind tunnel in San Diego.
http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey thanks for posting the documentary.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

New installment today!!


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, its Tour of California - behind the scenes - http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Cervelo has just released us the next installment 10 minutes ago

This is the 4th video, the second part of the Tour of California.

http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html

enjoy


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Good stuff...


----------



## snail male (May 13, 2009)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> Cervelo has just released us the next installment 10 minutes ago
> 
> This is the 4th video, the second part of the Tour of California.
> 
> ...



Wonderful wheel change about one minute in! My rear swaps can be timed with a calendar.

http://www.bartape.net/
California Part 2


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Latest installment is up, this time it's Milan San Remo in the spotlight...

http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Latest installment in the awesome Cervelo TestTeam doco series: Tour of Flanders

http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Great stuff!!


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Latest installment in the awesome Cervelo TestTeam doco series: Paris Roubaix
http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

It just keeps getting better.


----------



## RoadCyclingNZ (Mar 3, 2009)

New installment: Giro d'Italia Part 1
http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

RoadCyclingNZ said:


> New installment: Giro d'Italia Part 1
> http://www.roadcycling.co.nz/TeamTalk/cervelo-testteam-documentary.html


Part 2 is now showing.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Latest installment is up.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Part 1 of TDF is up.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you!! I've been waiting all month for the next installment!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Part 2 of the TDF is up.


----------



## madmax356 (Sep 26, 2009)

just watched it. 
cervelo has done a great job with these vids. I want a Cervelo


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

tdf part 3 is up

anyone know any of the music used in the series? particularly the piano and percussion track?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow 3 is up already? that's fast! thanks for the headsup!


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

This is great! Thanks!


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i like in ep 24 

"contrador showed us a thing or two at the end....not that i saw it, but i heard about it"

and how the riders are looking out of the bus as much as people are trying to look in the bus


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

CaliBuddha said:


> This is great! Thanks!



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Part 4 of TDF isup today.


----------

